# Jurney to get my first horse back :)



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

So I'm in the works of getting my first horse I ever owned back  This may take some time so that is why I started a thread on it so I can get support advice and share pictures without starting tons of threads! So hopefully once you read this you check back ever once and awhile!

I'll first give you a brief summery of how I got and had to sell my first horse:wink:

Tru Hugs and Kisses, a beautiful tobiano blue eyed mare came into my life when I was really struggling as a very young teenager socially and at home. This mare was scary at times, feisty as all get out, unpridictable, green with lots of bad experiences in her past... No matter how many times I came off, scrathed classes at shows and wound up in tears chased her in the pasture for a lesson...when I needed a friend the most she didn't dump me in the dirt, didn't step on my foot, didn't run around not letting me catch her, she was just there for me to cry into her neck for.

I had a cousin living with me who Harper and Harper and ragged on my eating 24/7 to the point were I would starve myself all day maybe two....this went on for a couple years till my mom relized my kicked her out, my cousins reasons...whole other story. 

School was a nightmare. I was a geek, the nerd the looser. No friends, teased and left out if everything. Came a day when I was actually held up (feet off the ground) against a door at school during lunch break ain a choke hold by a bully. I was failing classes, skipping and cutting myself, being beat up and came home to my causin who would ask who much oration is this and that did you eat 3 meals and your snacks today, don't eat this or that eat this here now in front me, finish it all of it. Round and round daily cycle. So everyday after school when I wasn't coming off getting stepped on or thrown into a tree I cried on tru's neck, she would stand there and take it all in listen to how I hate life and how much I hated my cousin. She was my best friend.

After a really bad fall my mother who is a nerouse mother ( what horse mom isn't) decided it was time to sell her. This wasn't all the mares fault. A few people were to blame as well buy I look at it is now as a learning experience. Any who sold her after sending her to a trainer who didn't have the time to take her on. 

Grew up a bit life got better here and there as time passed, I got another horse, sold her after 4 year and taking her as far as I could, leased a few, bought a mare on 2009 just sold her after putting all my blood sweat and tears into her and just this last summer was given a small sport horse gelding who is great and has talent up the wazoo!

Last couple of months came into contact with Tru's current owners after finding her sale add on Dream Horse. 

Well we haven't been able to fond her a god home and time is passing, they recently gave away the other horse to save money for hy for Tru since she isn't selling. 

Last night was caught online by her owner and was asked to take her. They want to give her to me. They want someone she knows and trust and has history with since no one else is taking intrest they'd rather cut there losses for her to be in a safe loving home. This made me very grateful and honored but stressed out as well. Tossed and turned all night last night pondering ideas on hoe to make this happen. I can't sell oliver, and wouldn't. I'm a full time college student and a working student for my trainer while balancing a home life and 2 year relationship with my great boyfriend. My brain was ready to explode and I was ready to melt down and cry cause of my fear of her not getting a home with me or anyone else with a safe home and loving heart scares me. 

So we have a tentative plan!
I have until fall to get this or plan like this to work! 7 months

I was already planning on moving out back to the country to make my mom happy with chickens and baby goats again, give our three digs mire room to run and out of the city!

I am now on the hunt for a pasture for rent or a house on some acreage to rent or happy even better maybe a small barn with acreage and a house! Haha I have a few emails out already and a few phone calls to make tomorrow in the start of my search! Very excited!

Also Researching and getting ideas and suggestions for fencing, stalls/shelter storage for when needed. 

So fallow up here, check back ever once and a while to see how it's going, I'll be going to hopefully see her this weekend with my friend. First time seeing her in 7 years!! I will cry and laugh and be so happy! I will of course update with pictures!

Thanks for reading!
Wish me luck!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is Tru's sire  handsome stallion! 

Painted Tru Tru - Stone Hollow Farm - Paint and Quarter Horse Barrel and Rope Horses


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok first to say is WOW, WOW and WOW.. I Can't believe how much you went through and im glad you had her - I know what it is like to be bullied, and i find animals comfoting as well (see my picture - thats the mare who is amazing to me even though she isnt mine). Im REALLY happy for you that you have found her. Im actually excited for you, this weekend is not far away and i BET you are wanting to go up to her and hug her - and i bet i would cry with happiness :wink:.

I WILL be reading your posts - i LOVE stories like this!

BTW True's sire is VERY pretty!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you and oh yes tears of happienss!! Expect a ton load of pictures haha I will upload pictures of her in the last couple years and one from yesterday  she fat and fluffy right now and pretty out of shape.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Cant wait  What an amzing experience!!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I just found the bloodlines of True!!  Tru Hug And Kisses Pinto=
Enjoy


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you!!!
When I get her. Back I'll post her baby picture  freakishly adorable!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Haha  Adorable!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds like a great story - nothing like an animal to assist you with the troubles of life. My horse was my best friend growing up. they always seem to listen so well and never tell a soul  

Im looking forward to seeing pictures soon! 

How old is Tru now?


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Hoping all goes well!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Saw miss mare today! Busy day of horse evaluations but finally made it out there after dark but gave her kisses and hugs and it was so great to see her!

Too funny, I must have been pretty small when I was 13 cause I used to think man she is tall and big and beautiful....all buy the tall is still true. Big hau belly, no muscle at all, sway back a tad but tiny! As small or a inch or two smaller then Oliver! Haha met the owners of course, it was great time. Have a post ice good feeling this will work out one way or another, so many options and I have time to get a plan orginized for it to actually work out rather then take her now and stress out. If it's meant to be things will fall into place to make it all work out.

Will be going out again soon to ride her, it was so dark I couldnt get any pictures BUMMER! Really wanted to show you guys! Next time oh well!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Saw miss mare today! Busy day of horse evaluations but finally made it out there after dark but gave her kisses and hugs and it was so great to see her!
> 
> Too funny, I must have been pretty small when I was 13 cause I used to think man she is tall and big and beautiful....all buy the tall is still true. Big hau belly, no muscle at all, sway back a tad but tiny! As small or a inch or two smaller then Oliver! Haha met the owners of course, it was great time. Have a post ice good feeling this will work out one way or another, so many options and I have time to get a plan orginized for it to actually work out rather then take her now and stress out. If it's meant to be things will fall into place to make it all work out.
> 
> Will be going out again soon to ride her, it was so dark I couldnt get any pictures BUMMER! Really wanted to show you guys! Next time oh well!


So glad you got to meet up with her and current owners! Looking forward to pictures next time you go - hope you have a good ride


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Any update/s or pics?


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Any updates, good or bad? any pics?


----------

